# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Aguas residuales, romanos y redes sociales

## Jonasino

> ADVERTENCIA. Algunos pasajes del texto pueden herir la sensibilidad del lector. Pido disculpas de antemano, pero es un riesgo que siempre se corre cuando se habla de forma tan explícita de las aguas residuales. El Médico del Agua.
> 
> Si bien los romanos no fueron los inventores del saneamiento, sí que es cierto que revolucionaron su planificación urbanística, convirtiendo a la capital del Imperio, Roma, en la primera ciudad que contó con un sistema de agua corriente y de alcantarillado.
> 
> Parte de este alcantarillado, caso de le la Cloaca Máxima (siglo VI a.C.), continua hoy en día estando operativa, dejando en clara evidencia a algunos de nuestros flamantes nuevos colectores, que han quedado fuera de servicio con las primeras lluvias de cierta intensidad.
> 
> Dentro de este sistema de saneamiento las letrinas públicas romanas (foricae) ocupaban un lugar muy destacado. Estas letrinas, a las que acudían a aliviarse las clases menos pudientes de la sociedad romana, se construían en forma de salas espaciosas, que contaban con una bancada adosada al contorno de sus paredes. Esta bancada estaba provista de orificios, distribuidos regularmente, donde acomodaban sus posaderas los visitantes. El interior de esta bancada estaba hueco y por él circulaba agua, que transportaba los residuos hasta la red de alcantarillado. Esta corriente continua de agua (un despilfarro para nuestra mentalidad actual), mantenía libre de olores las letrinas y evitaba, de paso, el tener que de tirar de la cadena.
> 
> Una vez aliviado, a modo de papel higiénico se empleaba una escobilla, que contaba con un mango de madera al que se fijaba una bola de esponja (natural por supuesto). En el suelo de la sala, y junto a la bancada, discurría un canalillo de agua que permitía el lavado de estas esponjas entre uso y uso.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/blogs/juan-jose-...redes-sociales

----------

ben-amar (16-mar-2017),HUESITO (16-mar-2017),JMTrigos (16-mar-2017)

----------

